#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  大理大學發現新的國家級保護動物——雲貓

## 狼王白牙

2021-04-07 02:12:27　來源: 大理熱線、大理大學

近日，大理大學蒼山綜合科考團隊在蒼山獲得了雲貓 (Pardofelis marmorata)、小熊貓 (Ailurus fulgens)、豹貓 (Prionailurus bengalensis)、黃喉貂 (Martes flavigula) 等國家二級保護野生動物的實地調查數據。其中雲貓極少得到報道，近年來僅在雲南高黎貢山有確切記錄，在蒼山的分佈記載僅限于訪問調查，無直接證據支持。



此次蒼山科考團隊利用紅外自動相機首次在蒼山區域採集到雲貓的影像，為證實其在蒼山的分佈提供了確鑿的證據。雲貓偏好溫暖的低地森林，以鼠類、蛙類、鳥類等動物為食；在喜馬拉雅東麓，主要生活在海拔1500-3000米的濕潤落葉和半常綠森林中。本次調查發現的雲貓出現在蒼山2500-2600米海拔範圍內的針闊混交林中。這些調查結果為全面掌握蒼山生物多樣性狀況提供了重要物種信息，同時也為蒼山瀕危動物保護和管理提供了重要依據。
　　
　　啟動于2020年7月份的蒼山洱海綜合科學考察項目，由大理州蒼山洱海國家級自然保護區立項資助，大理大學農學與生物科學學院負責執行。項目組成立由雲南省林業和草業科學院、中科院昆明植物研究所、中科院動物研究所、雲南大學、西南林業大學、雲南省林業調查規劃院、雲南省地質環境監測院、雲南省農業科學研究院、大理州水文資源局等省內科研院所知名專家組成的項目諮詢委員會。本次科考是繼1981年中英聯合蒼山植物科考以來，針對該區域的首次綜合科考，主要目標是對蒼山洱海國家級自然保護區的自然地理、生物多樣性、社會經濟、保護區威脅因素、保護管理等方面進行調查和評價。

　　（來源：大理大學）（作者 胡小康 馬馳 王吉申）

----------

